# First Cigar Click



## rdabpenman (Jan 19, 2013)

Kit that I have tried.
Don't like how the click button rattles around when the refill tip is extended, other than that it is a fairly solid kit.
Used a piece of BOW sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned blank shavings and applied 6 coats of MINWAX OMWB Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02564.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02567.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02570.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02573.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2013)

Great looking pen. I'm more a fan of your work than the kit, but I really like your work. In the interest of always learning, do you mind sharing your "dipping method"? Thats a nice looking finish.
Scott


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great looking pen. I'm more a fan of your work than the kit, but I really like your work. In the interest of always learning, do you mind sharing your "dipping method"? Thats a nice looking finish.
> Scott



Thanks Scott.

I do have a tutorial on how I do my Pen Finish Dipping Method, but don't know where I should post it.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pen. I'm more a fan of your work than the kit, but I really like your work. In the interest of always learning, do you mind sharing your "dipping method"? Thats a nice looking finish.
> ...



Post it in the classroom section


----------

